# Comment trouver Mac OS Classic 9



## sexburg (25 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible d'avoir gratuitement MacOS 9 comme 2ième OS avec Tiger. En fait, je voudrais jouer à des jouer qui requierent Mac Classic. Je croyais qu'il venait avec les CD originaux de Tiger, mais ca ne semble pas être le cas... Ou est ce qu'on peut se le procurer.


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Mai 2006)

salut,

classic n'est compatible qu'avec les mac PPC si tu as un mac intel cela n'est pas possible

@+

je viend de voir que tu as un imac G5 classic se trouve sur le DVD tiger


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2006)

sexburg a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais qu'il venait avec les CD originaux de Tiger, mais ca ne semble pas être le cas... Ou est ce qu'on peut se le procurer.



Non, effectivement OS 9 n'est pas livré avec OS 10.4. Par contre, il se trouve sur les CD qui t'ont été livrés avec ton iMac. Tu tournes en 10.3 selon ton profil, non?


----------



## sexburg (26 Mai 2006)

je tourne sur 10.4, mais j'ai les DVD d'installation de Tiger et Panther. Faut-il réinstaller au complet pour pouvoir installer os 9 en option car juste en explorant les DVD des deux OS, il ne semble pas avoir d'option d'installation de os 9?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2006)

sexburg a dit:
			
		

> je tourne sur 10.4, mais j'ai les DVD d'installation de Tiger et Panther. Faut-il réinstaller au complet pour pouvoir installer os 9 en option car juste en explorant les DVD des deux OS, il ne semble pas avoir d'option d'installation de os 9?



Comme je l'ai dit plus haut: sur les DVD de Panther ou Tiger tu ne trouveras pas OS 9. Ce système ce trouve avec les CD/DVD qui t'ont été livré lors de l'achat de ton iMac.


----------



## artno (26 Mai 2006)

J'ai un imac G5, livré avec tiger. 
Il y a en faite 2 dvd d'installation. C'est sur le numéro 2 que ce trouve MacOS9.2.
Regarde, normalement c'est écrit sur le DVD.
Voili, voiloù.


----------

